# Schooling vs shoaling vs social



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

What exactly is the difference between all these fish? What kinds of common fish fall into these groups? Are Mollies just social because my Molly never swam with other fish and even killed some of her fellow Mollies! Are Harlequin Rasboras schooling fish? How about Guppies? I'm trying to find and interesting, brightly colored shoaling/schooling fish that act more as a group rather than individually. Preferably 1.5-2.5 inch fish. Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The definitions as I understand them:

Schooling are usually saltwater and stay together in synchronize swimming

Shoaling come together on occasion but do not school


----------



## Fishnerd101 (Aug 20, 2012)

From what I understand, freshwater fish don't school as tightly as many saltwater species. Some species of freshwater fish shoal, however. Rasboras, tetras, and cories shoal, for example. Generally, shoaling is more tight when the fish feel threatened, like when they are first introduced into a tank or if they are in the presence of a larger predator. My harlequin rasboras sometimes shoal tightly and sometimes they don't.


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

The best 2 you're gonna find to stay tight in freshwater are rummynose tetras and cardinal tetras.

We have about 50 rummies in our 55g discus tank and they join in line formation like a follow the leader game is going on. Cardinals are more of a giant moving ball of fish like u would see in saltwater as opposed to the follow the leader style but they stay together as well.

We've had all sorts of smaller more exotic stuff as well (galaxy rasboras, burmese zebra rasboras, etc) and they don't stay tight like the cardinals or rummies do.


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey I don't know why but I was thinking about this thread last night...

Just wanted to add, the marble hatchet fish provide a VERY nice tight group sometimes on the top of the water, sometimes fairly submerged. Aside from the rummies and cardinals, these can make a really cool addition.


and PS hoosier, i still have those 2 pike cichlids like the one u purchased and took back. They are HUGE. The bigger one is pushing 8-9 inches already.


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

PS, here's a vid of my rummies in the discus tank. There's about 50 in there and u can see how they move together.


----------

